# Hello



## caddy vantastic (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello all. Ive had My TT now for three weeks and decided I should register on here. Its a 52 plate 225 coupe. I did promise myself I wouldnt mod it but Ive now got a shopping list. I hope to be around on here as much as I can.

James


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum, once you start modding, its hard to stop. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## gav900 (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome from another newcomer :mrgreen:

Gav


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum........... now watch that list grow :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

let the shopping begin ;-)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, first mod a badge from here www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------

